# Erster Welttag zur Abschaffung der Fischerei



## Thomas9904 (8. März 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag April







*Erster Welttag zur Abschaffung der Fischerei ​*
Soja-Salafisten, Tofu-Taliban, Körner-Gläubige und spendensammelnde Tierrechtssektierer aller Sparten aus der Tierrechts- und Vegan"szenerie" proklamieren am 25. 03. 2017:
 "Erster Welttag zur Abschaffung der Fischerei " 

Das ist damit nicht mehr nur in Frankreich und der Schweiz im Rahmen der Aktion "Ein neuer Blick auf Fische", sondern jetzt international und weltweit..
http://www.veganblog.de/2017/03/welttag-zur-abschaffung-der-fischerei/

Nach der weiterhin laufenden Kampagne  gegen Angler und Angeln (Haferbeck: Angeln stigmatisieren bis zur Abschaffung) nun also auch gegen jede Fischerei überhaupt.

Kommentar dazu muss ich mir verkneifen, da meine realen Gedankengänge dazu nicht nach deutschem Recht veröffentlichbar wären.

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Worscht (8. März 2017)

*AW: Erster Welttag zur Abschaffung der Fischerei*

Ach Thomas.
Da kannst du mal sehen, was passiert, wenn man den ganzen Tag Tofu inhaliert. :m Ist doch nur eine Aktion von Peta-********

zensiert
.
.
zensiert

Die ******* klatschen doch nur Beifall, wenn du deren Unsinn verbreitest.
Rufe doch lieber einen WELTANGELTAG aus. Ich mache mit und Millionen andere auch. :vik:

PS: Wenn ich Schnitzel essen will, gehe ich zum Fleischer.


----------



## fishing-bull-wob (8. März 2017)

*AW: Erster Welttag zur Abschaffung der Fischerei*

Ein guter Tag um in die neue Saison zu starten!


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. März 2017)

*AW: Erster Welttag zur Abschaffung der Fischerei*

Ob solche (w)irren Forderungen an der veganen Mangelernährung liegen, welche Menschen zu Menschenfeinden mutieren lässt?


----------



## iXware (8. März 2017)

*AW: Erster Welttag zur Abschaffung der Fischerei*

laßt uns mitmachen.... jeder bestellt 10000 Flugblätter und die geben wir dann direkt und ohne die Umwelt zu vermüllen direkt zum Recycling. Leider sind die Teile ja schon gedruckt und haben schon von vorn herein Umweltschäden verursacht aber ich möchte nicht, daß daß zeug noch in der Natur herumfliegt und wir dann wieder Arbeitseinsätze in den Vereinen durchführen müssen um das ganze Papier einzusammeln.

ob diese Ideologen (hmm, das Wort sieht komisch aus) das gut finden... ich weiß es nicht. Aber ich denke, kosten wird es schon einiges.


----------



## Worscht (8. März 2017)

*AW: Erster Welttag zur Abschaffung der Fischerei*



iXware schrieb:


> ob diese Ideologen (hmm, das Wort sieht komisch aus)



Richtig: Das kommt von Idee und (ver)logen!#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. März 2017)

*AW: Erster Welttag zur Abschaffung der Fischerei*

Der war gut ;-)

Aber Sektierer kommt nicht von Sekt!!!


----------



## jigga1986 (8. März 2017)

*AW: Erster Welttag zur Abschaffung der Fischerei*

wer finaniziert eigentlich solche unnötigen organisationen? pfui


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. März 2017)

*AW: Erster Welttag zur Abschaffung der Fischerei*

Der Staat mit:
Gemeinnützig - Steuervorteile!

Spenden ansonsten - von Mangelernährten halt, die wohl deswegen mit der Kohle nix Besseres anzufangen wissen (>>> Menschenschützern spenden, DGzRS)....


----------



## Franky (8. März 2017)

*AW: Erster Welttag zur Abschaffung der Fischerei*

Ich werde diesen Tag gebührend am Wasser beim Angeln zelebrieren!


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. März 2017)

*AW: Erster Welttag zur Abschaffung der Fischerei*



franky schrieb:


> ich werde diesen tag gebührend am wasser beim angeln zelebrieren!


#6#6#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## elmshorner69 (8. März 2017)

*AW: Erster Welttag zur Abschaffung der Fischerei*

Langsam muss was passieren das diese Halbaffen nicht noch mehr Macht bekommen . Denn die richten so viel Schaden an ohne es zu merken denn die Halbaffen merken eh nix mehr


----------



## cafabu (8. März 2017)

*AW: Erster Welttag zur Abschaffung der Fischerei*

Anscheinend hat eine Unterversorgung mit tierischem Eiweiß ähnliche Folgen wie Waterboarding und sollte weltweit geächtet werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. März 2017)

*AW: Erster Welttag zur Abschaffung der Fischerei*

Zwangsfütterung mit Hackbällchen, Fischfrikadellen und Hühnerschlegeln ;-))


----------



## -MW- (8. März 2017)

*AW: Erster Welttag zur Abschaffung der Fischerei*

Geangelt wird seit Jahrhunderten, das ist doch Blasphemie die Fischerei nu grade jetzt abschaffen zu wollen. Was für einen Nutzen verspricht man sich von solch Aktionen überhaupt?


----------



## Franz_16 (8. März 2017)

*AW: Erster Welttag zur Abschaffung der Fischerei*



elmshorner69 schrieb:


> Langsam muss was passieren das diese Halbaffen nicht noch mehr Macht bekommen . Denn die richten so viel Schaden an ohne es zu merken denn die Halbaffen merken eh nix mehr



Deren erklärtes Ziel ist es Schaden anzurichten bzw. das Angeln abzuschaffen. Übrigens auch das Fliegenfischen mit Schonhaken, die Schlussfolgerung die manche Angler ziehen, dass man sich selber nur weit genug einschränken müsste damit man diesen Leuten gerecht wird ist absolut falsch. Es geht nicht darum wie wir Angeln, sondern dass wir überhaupt angeln. 

Die Kampagnen von denen sind handwerklich saugut gemacht und treffen beim Zielpublikum voll ins Schwarze. 

Gewisse Organisationen aus diesem Dunstkreis bieten z.B. brutal gute Unterlagen für Schulreferate zu "ihren Themen" an - mit allem was die Schülerin/der Schüler braucht. Toll aufbereitetes, frei verwendbares Bildmaterial, durchstrukturierte Inahlte usw.  Das ist in ihrem Sinne absolut genial, gleichaltrige verbreiten die Ideologie untereinander. Besser kann es im Sinne solcher Organisationen gar nicht laufen. 

Natürlich ist es immer einfach und bringt auch viel Zusimmung ein wenn man diese Organisationen als weltfremd hinstellt oder es gar noch drastischer formuliert. 

Problem: Die haben Erfolg - wir nicht. 

Wann war noch gleich der Welt Angler Tag? 

Wo findet man noch gleich 15 verschiedene Referate für einen 6. Klässler welches das Angeln in seinen positivsten Bildern zeigt?


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. März 2017)

*AW: Erster Welttag zur Abschaffung der Fischerei*

Franz will mir wieder Blutdruck machen ............


----------



## wusel345 (8. März 2017)

*AW: Erster Welttag zur Abschaffung der Fischerei*

*Ich bin dafür:*
 Rettet das Gemüse vor den Veganern. Auch ein Salatkopf hat Gefühle und Möhren sowie Radieschen fühlen sich nur in Gesellschaft wohl (ist wissenschaftlich nachgewiesen von Prof. Dr. Blumenkohl). Darum werden sie auch im Bund verkauft. 

Könnte ein Salatkopf sprechen würde er die Veganer zusammensch....!


----------



## Toni_1962 (8. März 2017)

*AW: Erster Welttag zur Abschaffung der Fischerei*

Im Januar war der bereits 8. Welttag für die Abschaffung von Fleisch
...
und Züchter, Bauern und Metzger lachen (bzw. würden lachen, aber sie wissen wohl von dem Tag gar nichst)
und warum?
weil sie sich nicht als Naturschützer oder Tierschützer betrachten und dewegen nicht in sich selbst angreifbar sind.
Anglerverbände jedoch bieten nicht nur dadurch die volle Breitseite zum Angriff, nein, sie öffnen die Tore freiwillig in nahezu Willkommenkultur.


----------



## iXware (8. März 2017)

*AW: Erster Welttag zur Abschaffung der Fischerei*

aber Recht hat er...


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. März 2017)

*AW: Erster Welttag zur Abschaffung der Fischerei*

machts ja nicht besser - sonst würd ich ja auch keinen Blutdruck kriegen.. :-(


----------



## -MW- (8. März 2017)

*AW: Erster Welttag zur Abschaffung der Fischerei*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Wo findet man noch gleich 15 verschiedene Referate für einen 6. Klässler welches das Angeln in seinen positivsten Bildern zeigt?



 Traurig das sogar Kinder mit solch Ansichten indoktriniert werden, kann doch eigentlich nicht wahr sein#q
 muss leider sagen ich finde das grenzt an Gehirnwäsche


----------



## Dennis Knoll (8. März 2017)

*AW: Erster Welttag zur Abschaffung der Fischerei*

Im Grunde genommen ist es mir einerlei, was diese Menschen machen und denken. Aber jetzt habe ich irgendwie Lust auf Angeln bekommen, weshalb ich das genau an diesem Tage auch tun werde.

Mal was anderes: Gibt es da irgendwo öffentliche Veranstaltungen dazu? Ich würde dort gerne einen Fisch-Wagen auf machen. Muss ich den dann als Demonstration oder nur Gewerblich anmelden? #c


----------



## kati48268 (8. März 2017)

*AW: Erster Welttag zur Abschaffung der Fischerei*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Deren erklärtes Ziel ist es Schaden anzurichten bzw. das Angeln abzuschaffen. Übrigens auch das Fliegenfischen mit Schonhaken, die Schlussfolgerung die manche Angler ziehen, dass man sich selber nur weit genug einschränken müsste damit man diesen Leuten gerecht wird ist absolut falsch. Es geht nicht darum wie wir Angeln, sondern dass wir überhaupt angeln.
> 
> Die Kampagnen von denen sind handwerklich saugut gemacht und treffen beim Zielpublikum voll ins Schwarze.
> 
> ...


Das muss ab jetzt auf jeder Seite hier zitiert werden.
|good:


----------



## Seifert (8. März 2017)

*AW: Erster Welttag zur Abschaffung der Fischerei*

Da ja nun die Vermehrung der Veganer auch den Gebrauch von Fleisch erforderlich macht (und wenn's auch nur'n kleines Stücksken ist..! ) müssen sich diese Herrschaften doch ernsthaft Gedanke zu ihrer eigenen Zukunft machen.
Abschaffung der Fischerei? Da empfehle ich doch mal Volksbefragungen in Afrika,Asien und Lateinamerika,ggf.auch in Grönland,Alaska und Neufundland.
Den Inuit mit 'ner Ananasplantage kann ich mir einfach nicht vorstellen!


----------



## A-tom-2 (8. März 2017)

*AW: Erster Welttag zur Abschaffung der Fischerei*



Franky schrieb:


> Ich werde diesen Tag gebührend am Wasser beim Angeln zelebrieren!


Genau das war auch mein erster Gedanke dazu ... #g


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (8. März 2017)

*AW: Erster Welttag zur Abschaffung der Fischerei*

In bin auch für einen Welttag

Gegen jegliche Art von neurotisch anmutenden Bekehrungskreuzzügen unter Luxusproblemflagge.


----------



## Esox 1960 (8. März 2017)

*AW: Erster Welttag zur Abschaffung der Fischerei*

gääääääähhhn.....!!!


----------



## Ansgar Ragentor (8. März 2017)

*AW: Erster Welttag zur Abschaffung der Fischerei*

Denkt positiv - es könnte schlimmer kommen...
...und ich dachte positiv - und es kam Schlimmer.

Schei** Tofufre**er... Als hätte die Welt keine anderen Probleme. #q


----------



## Eisbär14 (8. März 2017)

*AW: Erster Welttag zur Abschaffung der Fischerei*

Eigentlich ja Schade das die Tofufressfraktion keine Ahnung hat das ihre scheixx Sojabohnen ganze Landstriche beim Anbau durch Pestizide vergiften.
Sie wollen dadurch doch nur verschleiern das die Gifte ihres Seltsamfutter's
in die Gewässer gelangen und es einen Aufstand gibt wenn wir feststellen das alle Fische ungeniesbar werden.


----------



## Heidechopper (8. März 2017)

*AW: Erster Welttag zur Abschaffung der Fischerei*

Fakt ist, das bei Reinveganern wohl das Denkvermögen schwer nachlässt. Wer also pseudo-akademisch" daherreden möchte, sollte sich das verkneifen.
 Dummheit kann man nämlich essen.|znaika:
 Gruß
 Rolf


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (8. März 2017)

*AW: Erster Welttag zur Abschaffung der Fischerei*

An jedem Tag gibt es 5 Aktionen die sich zu eigen machen dieses Datum zu beanspruchen.

Weltfurztag
Welthummeltag
WeltDortmundistbesserwieBayerntag

Jetzt halt einer mehr, was solls ?


----------



## bombe20 (8. März 2017)

*AW: Erster Welttag zur Abschaffung der Fischerei*

auf der startseite des forums las ich fälschlicher weise "spendensammelnde tierrechtskritiker" und hatte meine brieftasche schon gezückt. 

...schade


----------



## feederbrassen (8. März 2017)

*AW: Erster Welttag zur Abschaffung der Fischerei*

Man braucht nur die Überschrift lesen und man weiß sofort wessen 
Hirn dieser Mist entsprungen ist.


----------



## glavoc (8. März 2017)

*AW: Erster Welttag zur Abschaffung der Fischerei*



bombe20 schrieb:


> auf der startseite des forums las ich fälschlicher weise "spendensammelnde tierrechtskritiker" und hatte meine brieftasche schon gezückt.
> 
> ...schade



Kannst deine Brieftasche stecken lassen^^ - Tierrechtskritik gibt es auch kostenlos, wie zBsp hier:
https://www.welt.de/kultur/literari...rechte-will-bahnt-der-Euthanasie-den-Weg.html

lg
|wavey:


----------



## fishhawk (8. März 2017)

*AW: Erster Welttag zur Abschaffung der Fischerei*

Hallo,

Fakt ist aber auch, dass solche Aktionen häufig erfolgreicher für die Sache der Initiatoren sind, als vieles, was eigentlich die Interessen der Angler fördern soll.


----------



## thanatos (9. März 2017)

*AW: Erster Welttag zur Abschaffung der Fischerei*

|supergri





Franky schrieb:


> Ich werde diesen Tag gebührend am Wasser beim Angeln zelebrieren!



#6 ich auch wenn der Himmel wegen dem Sch...
 nicht  :c dicke Tränen vergießt


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. März 2017)

*AW: Erster Welttag zur Abschaffung der Fischerei*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Fakt ist aber auch, dass solche Aktionen häufig erfolgreicher für die Sache der Initiatoren sind, als vieles, was eigentlich die Interessen der Angler fördern soll.


Richtig - und was machen Sport- und Angelfischerverbände nochmal :


Franz_16 schrieb:


> Deren erklärtes Ziel ist es Schaden anzurichten bzw. das Angeln abzuschaffen. Übrigens auch das Fliegenfischen mit Schonhaken, die Schlussfolgerung die manche Angler ziehen, dass man sich selber nur weit genug einschränken müsste damit man diesen Leuten gerecht wird ist absolut falsch. Es geht nicht darum wie wir Angeln, sondern dass wir überhaupt angeln.
> 
> Die Kampagnen von denen sind handwerklich saugut gemacht und treffen beim Zielpublikum voll ins Schwarze.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rotbart (9. März 2017)

*AW: Erster Welttag zur Abschaffung der Fischerei*

Aktuell verhungern in Afrika Millionen von Menschen.
Inmitten dieser Hungersnot wird ernsthaft die Forderung erhoben, die Fischerei abzuschaffen. Die Fischerei - die seit Jahr Tausenden Menschen nicht nur mit Nahrung versorgt, sondern auch mit Lohn und Arbeit.

Ich bin sprachlos ob der Ignoranz, Menscheinfeindlichkeit und Menschenverachtung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. März 2017)

*AW: Erster Welttag zur Abschaffung der Fischerei*



Rotbart schrieb:


> Ich bin sprachlos ob der Ignoranz, Menscheinfeindlichkeit und Menschenverachtung.


Ohne diese Punkte wird es aber eben schwer, zum Soja-Salafisten, Tofu-Taliban oder Tierrechtssektierer zu werden.....

Dass hier von Seiten der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei wie auch von den Fischern nichts entgegengesetzt wird, da stellt sich dann schon wieder die Frage, warum man die eigentlich bezahlt..

Der Tag des Anglers müsste schon lange proklamiert sein!

Franz hat recht!


Franz_16 schrieb:


> Deren erklärtes Ziel ist es Schaden anzurichten bzw. das Angeln abzuschaffen. Übrigens auch das Fliegenfischen mit Schonhaken, die Schlussfolgerung die manche Angler ziehen, dass man sich selber nur weit genug einschränken müsste damit man diesen Leuten gerecht wird ist absolut falsch. Es geht nicht darum wie wir Angeln, sondern dass wir überhaupt angeln.
> 
> Die Kampagnen von denen sind handwerklich saugut gemacht und treffen beim Zielpublikum voll ins Schwarze.
> 
> ...


----------



## zokker (9. März 2017)

*AW: Erster Welttag zur Abschaffung der Fischerei*

Wenn irgendwo 10 Wale gestandet sind, sind gleich 50 Leute da. Nasse Decken werden über die Tiere gelegt, Technik wird angefahren, die Medien sind vor Ort und berichten ...

Wenn irgendwo 100 Menschen verdursten oder Obdachlose erfrieren ... 

oftmals ist es nicht mal einer Meldung in den Medien wert.

Verrückte Welt.


----------



## Raubwels (9. März 2017)

*AW: Erster Welttag zur Abschaffung der Fischerei*

Und wieviel Regenwald und Wildtiere wurden vernichtet um deren Sojakonsum zu befriedigen?
Ich glaube die Typen da in den Organisationen brauen mal wieder einen Partner.

MFG
Raubwels


----------



## MarkusZ (9. März 2017)

*AW: Erster Welttag zur Abschaffung der Fischerei*



> Wenn irgendwo 10 Wale gestandet sind, sind gleich 50 Leute da.



Ist doch klar, Peta empfiehlt lieber Wale zu essen, um 40 Milliarden Fischen einen grausamen Tod zu ersparen.



> Und wieviel Regenwald und Wildtiere wurden vernichtet um deren Sojakonsum zu befriedigen?



Wahrscheinlich deutlich weniger, als für die Produktion von Kraftfutter für die Tiermast.


----------



## Brillendorsch (9. März 2017)

*AW: Erster Welttag zur Abschaffung der Fischerei*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Zwangsfütterung mit Hackbällchen, Fischfrikadellen und Hühnerschlegeln ;-))



Blutwurst , Blutsuppe usw.


----------



## ra-bu (9. März 2017)

*AW: Erster Welttag zur Abschaffung der Fischerei*

So, hab den Termin im Kalender eingetragen.
Werde Angeln gehen und jedem der es hören möchte oder nicht sagen das ich angeln gehe.
Wird also mein persönlicher "Dieganzeweltweißdasichangelngehe" Tag

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. März 2017)

*AW: Erster Welttag zur Abschaffung der Fischerei*

Wenn die Verbände schon nix machen, haben wie hier immer Ankler wenigstens Vorschläge und Humor .

Gefällt mir - weiter so!


----------



## maggo (9. März 2017)

*AW: Erster Welttag zur Abschaffung der Fischerei*



Raubwels schrieb:


> Und wieviel Regenwald und Wildtiere wurden vernichtet um deren Sojakonsum zu befriedigen?
> Ich glaube die Typen da in den Organisationen brauen mal wieder einen Partner.
> 
> MFG
> Raubwels




Das ist aber sehr falsch. 
80% des Sojas gehen als Mastfutter drauf, 10% Agrar-Treibstoffe, 9% Margarine-Herstellung und nur 1% für Soja-Lebensmittel.

Sollen die doch ihren Tag machen, wen kümmert's?
Die Fischer sind bisher nicht auf die Idee gekommen... 

Viele Grüße, Marco


----------



## AndiS (9. März 2017)

*AW: Erster Welttag zur Abschaffung der Fischerei*

Wen es kümmert? Die scheinen mit Ihren Aktionen erfolg zu haben, wenn Glockenspiele abgestellt und Angel-Ags eingestellt werden. Wenn die Anglerschafft nur ruhig zu sieht und nichts macht wird es in Zukunft wohl sehr düster für alle angelnden aussehen. Und welche Einschränkung wurde zuletzt aufgehoben?


----------



## Franky (9. März 2017)

*AW: Erster Welttag zur Abschaffung der Fischerei*



thanatos schrieb:


> |supergri
> 
> #6 ich auch wenn der Himmel wegen dem Sch...
> nicht  :c dicke Tränen vergießt



Samstag wird schon mal trainiert... Mit Frikadellen und Kartoffelsalat!!!


----------



## maggo (9. März 2017)

*AW: Erster Welttag zur Abschaffung der Fischerei*

Naja, das mit dem Glockenspiel ist ja nicht auf Peta-Mist gewachsen, die haben sich nur bereitwillig auf den Zug aufgeschmissen.

Sei es drum - ich persönlich denke, dass sie diesen Tag gerne ausrufen dürfen. Es liegt an den Fischern/Verbänden/Anglern es ihnen gleich zu tun.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (9. März 2017)

*AW: Erster Welttag zur Abschaffung der Fischerei*



maggo schrieb:


> Naja, das mit dem Glockenspiel ist ja nicht auf Peta-Mist gewachsen, die haben sich nur bereitwillig auf den Zug aufgeschmissen.



VOR den Zug und wir hätten wieder so etwas wie Normalität


----------



## Kay63 (9. März 2017)

*AW: Erster Welttag zur Abschaffung der Fischerei*

In 3 Wochen fahre ich mit 2 neuangeworbenen Angelinteressenten an die Ostsee um auf deren Wunsch Heringe zu angeln. Da können Beide mal fernab der häuslichen Regierung die Freiheit geniessen. Abends ein Bier zwischen die Kiemen, rülpsen, f...en ohne dafür gerügt zu werden. Die sind für Schützer verloren. Werben für unsere Passion in der Praxis. Macht mit!

Petri forever
Kay


----------



## Toni_1962 (20. März 2017)

*AW: Erster Welttag zur Abschaffung der Fischerei*

Heute ist
Weltglücktag
ich gehe nicht angeln
welch Glück
für die Fische


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. März 2017)

*AW: Erster Welttag zur Abschaffung der Fischerei*

ich schmeiss mich wech - you made my day!!!!!!!


----------



## kati48268 (20. März 2017)

*AW: Erster Welttag zur Abschaffung der Fischerei*

5 Tage noch 
Das sind übrigens die Organisationen hinter dieser tollen Idee:
https://www.end-of-fishing.org/de/participants/

Bis auf Peta (für mich) alles recht unbekannte Veganer- & Tierrechts-Gruppen, ausser: 
Sea-Shepherd, was den Einen oder Anderen erstaunen dürfte.


----------



## wilhelm (20. März 2017)

*AW: Erster Welttag zur Abschaffung der Fischerei*

https://www.end-of-fishing.org/de/oder https://www.end-of-fishing.org/de/fischerei/
Wenn du dir das mal mit Verstand durchliest dann wird dir Angst und Bange mit welchen Argumenten diese Spendensammler kommen.
Schlagworte wie Mord und Folter,Sklaverei und anderes ist eine Verhöhnung von Menschlichen Mord und Folteropfern.Einfach pervers und Ekelerregend mehr fällt mir da nicht zu ein.


----------



## mefofänger (20. März 2017)

*AW: Erster Welttag zur Abschaffung der Fischerei*

klick mal "fische" an auf der seite. ich glaube die kommen alle von einen anderen stern.                      :q:q:q:q:q|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat#d#d#d#d#d#d


----------



## Jose (20. März 2017)

*AW: Erster Welttag zur Abschaffung der Fischerei*



wilhelm schrieb:


> https://www.end-of-fishing.org/de/oder https://www.end-of-fishing.org/de/fischerei/
> Wenn du dir das mal mit Verstand durchliest dann wird dir ...



findet sich denn da keiner aus verein und verband, der die wegen verletzung der impressum-pflicht anzeigt?


----------



## Dennis Knoll (21. März 2017)

*AW: Erster Welttag zur Abschaffung der Fischerei*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Sea-Shepherd, was den Einen oder Anderen erstaunen dürfte.


Erstaunt mich nicht. Derart blinden Terroristen ist so etwas ja auch zuzutrauen. Außerdem bringt es mehr Öffentlichkeit = mehr Geld.



wilhelm schrieb:


> Schlagworte wie Mord und Folter,Sklaverei und anderes ist eine Verhöhnung von Menschlichen Mord und Folteropfern.Einfach pervers und Ekelerregend mehr fällt mir da nicht zu ein.


Im Grunde genommen haben die Leute sich bereits damit ins aus geschossen. Denn es werden Begriffe verwendet, die so in dem Kontext keinen Sinn ergeben. Wie du bereits sagst, der Mord impliziert den Menschen. Ein Mord an Tieren gibt es nicht. 

Wer sich also darauf stützen möchte, soll mit der Wand reden.


----------

